# Dell Vostro 1500 integrated webcam problem



## baby_josa (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi everybody! I am new here. I was researching for something that may help me with my problem and I found thi ssite.

I just had my brand new dell vostro 1500 last month. Evrything was working well then.

Just recently I found out that my webcam is no longer working. It just displays a black window where the image should be. when i clicked the "take a picture" icon it gave an error of something like "Please reconnect your webcam and try again."

I have already reinstalled the hardware and it is still the same error.

I have checked the control panel and it says that the device is working properly.

The led indicator lights up when i open the program for the webcam...

What seem to be causing this problem?
How can I fix this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I would definitely try updating the drivers first. If that does not work, I will uninstall from Device Manager and let Windows recognize it automatically.


----------



## BiggRigg06 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have the same problem with my XP Vostro 1510 integrated webcam. I have uninstalled and reinstalled all the programs and drivers but every time I turn it on, my blue light turns on but I get a black screen. How can I fix this now?


----------

